# Product Review: TruGrip Grip Tapes



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

www.trugripusa.com

I picked up a highly modified XD45 at the gun show a few weeks back. It had grip tapes installed (in addition to a flared mag well, extended mag release, and a few other toys), and the feel was AWESOME. Basically a higher quality "skateboard" tape, or "step-tread" tape. I've seen a lot of grip tape on custom competition guns, an on tactical applications, so I figured I'd try them.

Very fine silicate grit, that is shed resistant, to avoid getting the grit into the action of the gun.

I ordered a 3-application set from TruGrip for $25. There were cheaper options, but they did not wrap all the way around the grip. Just the sides, and the front strap.

Review:
The fit is excellent, with complete wrap-around coverage from the bottom (about 1/4 inch above the mag well opening), all the way to the slide release. I trimmed the top edge off both sides, stopping the tape at the top edge of the "thumb grooves" in the XD grip. The way it came, it extended all the way to the slide, which did not add to a positive grip anywhere, and partially covered the Springfield info "plate" on the right side of the frame. The tapes are custom fit to the XD frame with cut-outs for the mag release, and notches where the frame curves inward, and around the thumb grooves.

The surface is like a medium-fine grit carborundum paper. The backing is slightly elastic, so it actually slightly stretches to fit the curves of the gun.

The tapes make the gun "stick to your hand", sweaty, dry, no matter. My range is not air-conditioned, and usually runs in the high 80's. After 30-40 rounds, I'm constantly wiping my hands dry, and losing a firm grip on the pistol, due to sweat. It effects follow-up shots a lot in my opinion. I assume in the heat of a deadly confrontation, my hands might sweat similarly... The heat of your hands is supposed to improve the adhesion over time. They even suggest a blow-dryer if you install them when it's cold.

How well will they come off??? I don't know. The instructions say once you apply, make sure you get it right the first time, since they don't peel well then re-adhere. They provide small denatured alcohol wipes to clean all body oils off the grips before installing. Mine went on nearly perfect, the first shot. I assume they'll need alcohol to clean up when these "wear out". The claim is 3-4 months of regular use.

Range Report:

I'll tell you tomorrow... I'll put 50-100 through it at the range Monday night. I'll see how bad they tear me up. I have pretty tough hands anyway from lots of dumbbell work at the gym, but my GF liked the feel too. We'll see. No doubt, they will improve my follow-up accuracy/consistancy.

Looks tough as hell... A little custom looking, and very clean. :smt033

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting. Let us know how they work out once you get a good chance to exercise the gun.

When I carried a 1911, I used a bit of skateboard tape on the frontstrap. It's a little ghetto, but it works very well (and costs about 25 cents). Now that I carry Glocks, my objective it to make the grip smaller rather than bigger. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I saw the skateboard tape as a low-buck, cut-it-yourself alternative. I read up on it, and it may be marketing hype, but the skate-tape supposedly sheds a lot of grit early on, as you "break it in". That much fine, high-abrasive grit, close to my slide and internals... it made me cringe... even w/ an XD or Glock.

Re thickness... It's a few mils thick. There IS overlap in the installation, but I have large hands, and I figure the increase in friction will overcome the loss of grip due to size. Besides... It's a XD45, not a G21, to start with!

This is the stuff speed-shooters use on high-end 1911's... If they trust it next to their babies...

That's why I spent the $25. It's $8.33 per application. Theoretically a year's supply.


Next mod...
Read an article that suggested "relieving" a little of the grip material from around the rear of the mag release, as opposed to installing a longer button. My thumb can get to the release without grip adjustment, but the button sits flush with the grip around it. It's very hard to drop the mag without shifting my grip.

I want to look into recessing the grip, not extending the button.

Has anyone had this done, or seen it done? Is there sufficient material there in an XD to do it without losing frame rigidity?

JBW


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

That looks good JW


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Range Report:

Two words: BUY THEM!

Awesome. Rock solid grip, sweaty or dry. No shifting, biting, slipping... LOVE them for mag-swaps! I did some fast follow-ups and speed reloads. I have to shift the XD just slightly in my hand to drop the mag, but the web of your hand stays put, high and tight, even w/ the shift. Regrip is dead positive. ANY grip feels secure. I swear there's less muzzle flip, which means faster time back on target. No wonder they're all over the speed guns in competition.

Just feels awesome. No peeling edges, no bubbles, no problems with Rem-Oil for clean-up.

G/F shot 20 rounds through it with no side effects.

I'm sure the "traditionalists" with the chrome 1911's w/ custom wood grips and gold inlays will puke... but I love 'em.

They'll be on my Kahr next week, to stifle the .40 Cal snap-and-slip.

JBW


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the report,JW. I have to keep these in mind.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Slight mod on the XD45 grip tapes...

A little trimming... perfect!










The XD9SC kicks less than the XD45 Service anyway, but with the tape added... It returns instantly to target.

Only complaint... for pocket carry, the tape snags a little. IWB holster carry... no issue

Jeff


----------

